# Removing peep sight



## StickyString (Oct 3, 2008)

The only thing that I can think of that might change is your anchor point.I would'nt think your draw length or nock point would change.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Any change will be very minimal. Your only talking about the bend of the string where it goes around the peep. If your happy with your anchor and where your peep is now, leave it in untill you have the no-peep in place, at least you can get your elevation the same as your peep. If your not real sure if you like how your anchoring now, then start from scratch. Remove the peep and start up close to your target and shoot. I'd go so far as to say shoot it like that for days or weeks untill your going by feel on your anchor. Then put the no-peep on and adjust it to your anchor.


----------



## sector420 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. I just wanted to make sure that removing the peep isn't going to throw my bow way out of tune. I spent a lot of time getting my bow tuned to the way it is, and would hate to throw my bow out of tune and have to start over.


----------

